# Pond's Extract



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2010)

Got this one in the mail the other day. A feebay win. Pretty small bottle at 4 1/2". It's open pontil.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2010)

Bottom pic.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.antiquemedicines.com/GoldenTreasure/WitchHazel.htm


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link Matt.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Road,
 Cool bottle!

 (Who'd have thunk I would have posted that about a ponds)?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Rory,...you've got great taste in bottles,....I'm sure we've probably bid against one another in the past...[sm=rolleyes.gif] Every bottle that you post, well I like it! Nice little pontilled med.


----------



## woody (Dec 23, 2010)

I have one from 1880-1890 for sale on fleabay right now, with the 1846 embossed on the base of the bottle.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270683587717&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I know right.[]

 Joe, I said the exact same thing when I see your bottles. Thanks.


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Rory, I second Joes thoughts. There is also a similarly shaped o.p. bottle embossed POND's PAIN DESTROYER. I have one like yours with a label for Pond's Vegetable Pain Destroyer.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

<Laughing>,....Last one I remember for sure was a "Cornflower blue Dr. E.C.'s balm"...pontilled perhaps?,...had a GREAT tapered crude lip on it. (Or maybe the one you already had was the pontilled one)...can't member exactly....) [] That _was_ you,...right?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Hi Rory, I second Joes thoughts. There is also a similarly shaped o.p. bottle embossed POND's PAIN DESTROYER. I have one like yours with a label for Pond's Vegetable Pain Destroyer.


 


 Mark,...that sounds pretty cool,...any chance you'd post up a pic sometime?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2010)

I dont think I have seen one of the pain destroyers without the lip broken off.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, pic please.

 Guilty as charged Joe.[]


----------



## LC (Dec 23, 2010)

I dug quite a few of this variety over the years , but the pontiled Pond's is the first of those I have seen . Nice bottle .


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's mine. The label is very dark and hard to read


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Great looking bottle Mark..I have a few labeled meds that have gotten very dark w/ age.....Thanks for posting a pic.


----------

